# Installing port run out of space (Deluge)



## AlexSanchezSTHLM (Feb 2, 2014)

Today when I tried to make and install net-p2p/deluge, the system run out of disk space. `make` aborted with the following error:



```
No space left on device
```

The port had a lot of dependencies and was building for about 30 minutes before I got the error.
Prior to building I had 3-4 GB of free space - after It says I have -472MB left (how is a negative number even possible?)


```
# df
Filesystem                                   Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0p2                                   5.9G    5.9G   -472M   109%    /
devfs                                        1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
...
```

Looks like something in the ports directory used all available space:


```
# du /usr/ | sort -r
4.1G	/usr/ports
...
```

Can somebody please explain why (and how) this happened?
How much disk space should I have to build ports? 
Is there something I need to do to before I start building to avoid running out of space?
For your information, I have 8 GB RAM and a 6 GB HD with a 300-400 MB Swap partition.
I have built a lot of ports before, but this is the first time I build a port with so many dependencies...

Thanks!


----------



## trh411 (Feb 2, 2014)

AlexSanchezSTHLM said:
			
		

> Looks like something in the ports directory used all available space:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Check out the section "Ports and Disk Space here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html.

EDIT: FWIW, on my system, /usr/ports occupies 3.2GB of which /usr/ports/distfiles occupies 1.6GB. I have 508 ports installed. I run zfs with compression enabled, but I only get 1.2x compression ratio because of the large number of [already compressed] distfiles. But I have a 450GB HDD, so it's of little significance.

With such a small HDD, you should be using packages: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2014)

Make sure there aren't any leftover work directories. Those can fill up your drive quite quickly too. Unless you've set WRKDIRPREFIX the following command should get rid of any leftover work directories: `rm -rf /usr/ports/*/*/work`.


----------



## AlexSanchezSTHLM (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for your advice


----------

